# Colt or Kimber



## jamie1972 (Dec 4, 2010)

Looking at purchasing a new 1911 , far as quality or the best shooter which would be the better buy a Colt or Kimber?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been very happy with my Colts. No problems at all.
I've not had any experience with Kimber, just relaying what I've read on the gun forums. Some people have had problems with theirs. Do a google search.


----------



## Duq (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a Kimber Pro Carry II, and love it. No problems so far. The only advice for you is their stock magazines have kinda weak springs, so I bought a Wilson Combat 8rd, and it worked out perfectly.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Would the weak springs cause ejection problems ? Seems like those are the kinds of problems that I read about.
BUT, like I said , I have no experience with Kimbers so do a google search.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I have a Kimber "Super Carry Pro"....*

No problems yet.... just shy of 100 rounds so far... Smooth shooting and solid feel...
I haven't shot the Colt...


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I have both, both shoot exceptionally well. I stay away from certain ammo and hand loads. I did have a kimber target 2 when living on the beach, the prob i had with that was that it rusted the hell out of it even in my bedroom in a safe. Did not have that problem with the other brushed guns. 

And remember....The gun only shoots as well as the hands it is in. 

TRP


----------



## Duq (Nov 9, 2011)

welldoya said:


> Would the weak springs cause ejection problems ? Seems like those are the kinds of problems that I read about.
> BUT, like I said , I have no experience with Kimbers so do a google search.


I doubt it, the magazine spring would likely cause a fail to feed issue though. The slide spring was good enough for me. I upgraded to a Wolff spring for the slide, just out of personal preference. 

I did have one round that failed to feed, which caused me to grab my buddy's WC mag and try it. I've never had a problem, so I bought 2 8rd mags that I keep loaded. Numerous people on the boards I'm on recommend a new mag also.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I've never liked Kimber. They take an excessive approach to mass production on the 1911. Ron Cohen when he ran the company demanded quantity over quality. I've seen a Kimber Ultra Carry with numerous failures to eject and feed. A Kimber Solo with feed issues as well.

I've never had experience with shooting a Colt, but I would get one for the name collectability. Their catalog is a small no frills lineup. Recently they've brought in CNC machinery to replace the old Bridgeport machines. From my research on 1911forum.com Colt takes a stance towards reliability and deliberately makes their 1911s a little looser so they are ready to go out the box. Another thing I like from Colt is their custom shop has some great engravers. I do dislike Colt's price, but their employees are UAW.

If I were looking for a shooter from Colt I would buy an XSE or Rail Gun which cost about $900. I also like the looks and collectability of the Series 70.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Get a Springfield Armory.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

skullworks said:


> Get a Springfield Armory.


That would be my proffered choice if the original poster had listed it. Good value and a company that stands behind their product with a very generous warranty.

Sig makes some good quality 1911 for a great price, but asethically the lines are somewhat ugly.

If you got the coin and want a semi-custom 1911 with excellent value and specifications then get a Dan Wesson Valor. I'm well pleased with mine.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

A buddy has a Kimber BP TEN 2 and from what I understand it is the only double stack around.I may be wrong on this. But back to the point,his has tens of thousands of rounds down the pipe,and it runs perfect with the right ammo.He said when he first got it it had problems feeding,but after 6-700 rounds it started clearing up.I love shooting it,and as long as I buy the ammo he lets me shoot it all day.:thumbup: 
On a side note,he also says that when he can afford it he will get a Wilson Combat....


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

I have owned more than a couple 1911s in my time. Colt, Llama, and GI issue as well as firing many more. I picked up an STI Spartan in December. I was impressed with the quality and tight fit. So far 200 rounds of cheap ammo including the sorry Winchester white box and not one failure of any kind. The trigger feels like someone paid an extra $150 for a trigger job. They make competition guns and I think some of that work passes down to the less expensive models. 

http://www.stiguns.com/the-sti-spartan-v-2/


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> A buddy has a Kimber BP TEN 2 and from what I understand it is the only double stack around.I may be wrong on this. But back to the point,his has tens of thousands of rounds down the pipe,and it runs perfect with the right ammo.He said when he first got it it had problems feeding,but after 6-700 rounds it started clearing up.I love shooting it,and as long as I buy the ammo he lets me shoot it all day.:thumbup:
> On a side note,he also says that when he can afford it he will get a Wilson Combat....


Para-Ordnance and Springfield Armory both offer production double stack 1911s. Para Ordnance has the most diverse lineup in my opinion. If you go custom Wilson and Nighthawk offer double stacks as well. I personally prefer single stack since .45 is a fat cartridge which makes a big grip.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone own or have an opinion on the remington 1911?

Rich


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*1911's*

Rich,....I have a R1 along with a loaded Springfield. I have not shot the R1 over 50 rounds and it feeds and ejects fine. As I remember I gave about 600 for it. You are welcome to shoot both. Ihave access to a range if you decide you want to.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

mekell

Appreciate the info and offer.. i might take you up on that sometime.. the remington seems like an affordable way to go ... there is just something satisfying about handling cold steel and wood.. 

rich


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a colt, kimber, and a Springfield. Have tried four different para ordinances, and I will never own another. IMO you can't go wrong with colt, or kimber.


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

drifterfisher said:


> A buddy has a Kimber BP TEN 2 and from what I understand it is the only double stack around.I may be wrong on this. But back to the point,his has tens of thousands of rounds down the pipe,and it runs perfect with the right ammo.He said when he first got it it had problems feeding,but after 6-700 rounds it started clearing up.I love shooting it,and as long as I buy the ammo he lets me shoot it all day.:thumbup:
> On a side note,he also says that when he can afford it he will get a Wilson Combat....


I got a polymer stainless Kimber in double stack.a lil problem feeding when new but after a few hundred break in no more issues at all


----------



## frankiej1969 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Colt*

I have a colt 1991a1 Ed brown enhanced 45acp and I have to say it is the best shooting handgun I have ever owned


----------

